# Recently Diagnosed with IBS



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry, I did post this on a UK only forum (seems quiet on there), but have just come across this one.I am sure I am worrying myself unnecessarily, but can't help it at the moment.Anyway, i've actually been quite anxious and have thought it might be a good idea to discuss my recent thoughts/feelings/anxieties amongst those who have got/had similar problems, issues etc. To be fair, I have bored my wife of this for many months now, which only goes to show I really need to speak to those who are in the same boat. I'll list as much as I can about myself, symptoms etc, but really looking to see whether others have similar symptoms/worries, or if it really is just me.I'm a 33 year old male, being diagnosed with IBS around October 2011. It is quite a long story, so you may need to bare with me whilst I bullet my points down (what I think are significant points). I gave up smoking in Jan11, with the aid of Champix. This was succesful (still not smoking), and came off Champix around June (although I did question with the nurse if I should have come off gradually, but she said no (even though I did about 3 years earlier!)). Around March11, I noticed an increase in flatulence, and a marked increase in the 'wiff' Lets say it wasn't well received, and after some time (I think June) I went to the doctors. I was told at this point, it was likely to just be a change in my digestion - part and parcel of both the medication and giving up smoking. Anyway, I continued on my way, and never thought about it too much. Just to note, in May11, I also changed my job (was quite a change to the last 10 years - nothing stressful, but a big change in the way I worked (both positive and negative)). This was a move of my choice, so no stress of redundency. During September I noticed quite a dramatic change. My 'wiff' disappeared, and was replaced with loose stools (bristol chart 7). I have been back to the doctors numerous times, and have been essentially diagnosed with IBS. I was first prescribed peppermint capsules, which had not effect. I then tried loperamide for a couple of weeks, one after each loose stool, with no effect - by this time I am having bowel movements 4-6 times a day on average. I have now been on Mebeverine for 1 week and 1 day, and whilst I still have loose stools, I have about once a day more of a bristol chart 6 stool. However, I am now a little worried that this also is not working. Since taking this, I also seem to have developed 'dump syndrome' - not all the time, and mostly in the evenings. Now comes the anxiety. When I originally went in with my loose stools, the doctor (I guess jokingly) said "well we will test for caeliac first, and if that comes back negative, there are plenty more things we can try before we have to worry about the big C". Well, that panicked me straight away, and thanks to 'google-scaring' myself, I do feel quite anxious at times. The reason - whilst I do not have blood mixed in with my stools, I do sometimes have, at the end of passing my stools, a little red blood (seperate to the stool itself). I have now had full blood and stool tests. Nothing has shown up (iron levels, inflammatory markers, bacterial infections etc), and a different doctor has said the blood is most likely to be coming from my rectum due to passing (and physically pushing (with no stool)) of stools at the frequency I have. No haemarroids that he could see. I also do not feel or look dehydrated. Anyway, on my last visit to the doctors, I mentioned my anxiety and what the first doctor had said, and she has now booked me in to a gastro-specialist to at least remove my worries. I now have a follow up appointment with my doctor next week, and a telephone assessment for the gastro-specialist next week also. Apart form the diarrhea, the only other symptons I have are: 1. Bloated feeling (mainly in the evenings) and in the upper part of my digestive symptons (just below my rib cage). 2. Occasional feeling to empty my bowels after passing stools and dump syndrome. 3. Occasional blood after passing stools - separate to the stool itself, but right at the end of my stools I also get the 'gurgling' tummy, but would have thought I would with the diarrhea. I however have no pains at all, vomiting, weight loss or any other symptoms come to think of it. It may however be worth mentioning that since giving up smoking I have put on over 1 stone in weight, and my diet is poor (I do eat the correct foods, but a lot of what I shouldn't eat). I was also a smoker for 17 years (typically 10-20 per day).I also found out I was going away on business for a week not long before my diarrhea started - but I am used to being away from my family (although not for a whole week). I also had suspected IBS when I was a teenager, which did involve stomach cramps, vomitting and diarrhea (but only ever lasted for a few days) - this was typically around exam times though.The time I also started diarrhea was around 1-2 months after I gave up having sweeteners in my tea (so Saccharin/Asparatame/Ace-K type tablets (possible combination of 1-3 of these depending on the brand purchased), two tablets in each tea/coffee, around 5-8 mugs a day over the space of around 15-18 years!).Sorry there is so much information, but at times I feel quite alone, but also anxious it is something else.I will also find this useful for my telephone assessment to put everything down, but it really is about putting everything down and seeing what others thought.I do get quite low at times (which is always a worry with previous (once) depression) about the loose stools and the frequency, but I do have mostly good times in terms of how I feel myself.But I have so many questions that keep going around my head. I mean, is diarrhea something that can be long lasting, even with medication? Has anyone else had passing of blood? Does it take time for the medication to work? Am I just being paranoid that it is something else? Anything anybody can advise would be appreciated and comforting (I guess I am both not asking the right questions to the doctors (out of worry) and also the doctor is not really reassuring me without prompt).Thank you. CJ78


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

You give up the loperamide way too early. You can safely use lots and lots of loperamide,just drink plenty of fluids to avoid dehydration.I was using 12 a day and occasionally 16 before switching to another medication.Try to take the loperamide with each meal,maybe 2 with breakfast and 1 with dinner and one with your tea if mornings are worst as they are with a lot of us.Even 2 with breakfast and 1 or 2 with your evening meal,its up to you to find the dose to suit you.Im also in the uk so feel free to ask any questions you like.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks JMC.This is the problem i'm having - the doctors (with no disrespect to them) seem to be a little 'hmpphhhh' about it all.I wondered whether a more prolonged use of Loperamide would of helped, but the doctor just said stop them if they hadn't worked.They also didn't fathom the idea of taking them with the mebeverine.In fact, the conversation was that if mebeverine didn't work, there was nothing else thy could do medically speaking about from refer me to a specialist (which they have now done).I just get this impression that they are not too bothered (that is 2 out of the 3 doctors, one of them whilst I was asking questions and trying to get my head around things (considering this doctor after reading my blood/stool results didn't even mention anything about the blood) actually said that they didn't have time to discuss all of my questions (and stuck me on the loperamide) - perhaps its just me


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Up the loperamide dose and see how it goes for a couple of weeks and see how it goes,the worst that can happen is a bit of constipation.If the loperamide dont really help you could take low doses of antidepressants like amitriptyline or nortryptiline or even try codeine phosphate,which i currently use.FYI no antispasmodics ever worked for me either.Also if you arent happy with your doctor change them. Ive had 4 different GPs over the last couple of years.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks again jmc09.I'm guessing i'm worried the GP's will just slot me in the IBS pigeon hole, give me the usual to try (so not thinking outside of the box such as the anti-depressents, codeine etc) and leave me to get on with my life.Its not at the point the diarrhea is stopping me doing anything, but I can be driving up to 500 miles a day some days, sat with customers etc, and only get embarresed around somebody else's house or in public.I just feel that there are so many avenues to explore, but wonder whether they will be fully explored or not.I need the specialist to be underway, my fears removed, and to start looking to at least try and resolve/control this (at least as much as possible).


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I should also point out linda's calcium sticky at the top of the page.A lot of people have had success with calcium and it appears to be safe to use with other medications,such as imodium.There is no cure so the aim is to control the condition and it can be done.


----------



## PrettySparkly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi CJ,About your anxiety over the blood, as this can be really worrying and it was very unfair of the doctor to even mention cancer before any other tests had been done! Some might say downright unprofessional.If you have red blood, right at the end (ie, you notice it on the tissue), then this is most likely a small tear either in your passage, or on the skin just outside. I get them sometimes, tiny little tears which heal up in a couple of days. Can be caused by anything from a difficult BM, or other damage to the area (over wiping....)If the blood is red, it means it is fresh. Just think about when you cut yourself, you get very red blood. If the blood is darker red or even brownish in colour then this is old blood, which means that it has been in your system for a period of time and has essentially 'gone off' (for want of better words!) and should be checked. I really hope that this hasn't worried you more. I know its really grim but try checking the actual BMs if you notice blood on the tissue and if you see blood actually in the BM then ask. But there are other complaints for which blood in a BM is a symptom - colitis for example which my brother had and is now over. From some other stories on here, unfortunately it does seem that diarrhoea can be long lasting. Others have mentioned that calcium supplements can help to 'firm up' the stools but my doctor told me that even this can have problems. Any medication takes time to work but your doctor should be able to give you a good estimate of when you should start to see results. About the paranoia - probably, but I think that's the same for a lot of us. I've recently been diagnosed myself with mild IBS-D and have been trying very hard to follow guidelines on eating (what / when / how much) and it does seem to be working. I've only had one episode this week so far which is great - I was having them every day! I also try to get exercise and I do Yoga which is good for relaxing. I also have good talks with myself about being a paranoid wuss when I don't have a loo within 5 feet!! Chin up, we're all here for each other and you need never be alone. And keep on at the doctors if you are worried.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks PS.After many months of the odd blood here and there, i'm 98% certain that it is only ever after the end of a stool passing (i.e. when I look at my stools, there is no blood in the stools themselves, just a small blob of blood (on its own) sitting right at the top - and when I wipe, yep...it is there for one or two wipes, but then stops.All red blood as well (all looks fresh).Sorry - thats quite a gross description







But you're right about the doctors.If they had never mentioned it, I would never have thought about it.But then I wondered the other day if they meant colonoscopy (sp?) instead of cancer?Who knows, but it did its damage I guess.I guess what I am needing is to look to find the cause, and then look at a control.I do feel the docs so far have just been about finding a medical solution, and the specialist appointment next week will hopefully look at the cause and effect, and perhaps start to look at the control side.I do wonders how much of this is physcological - if I am out and about, I never seem to need the toilet. But when i'm at home, or round a house, I just keep thinking about going to the loo







I seem to have had most tests blood/stool wise (annoyingly, to a degree







it all was fine), the only ones left probably physical now.Has anyone tried or had success with both loperamide/mebevrine combinations?Sorry, some questions on lactose intolerance as well.Has anybody had this intolerance come out of nowhere?Does anyone know if this can be tested by blood tests?Thank you


----------



## TIGRITSA (Aug 27, 2009)

Separate red blood in the stool may happen bwcause of microcracks. I use antibiotic cream for several days and it helps. Also if you do not have good results after proper diet, etc. ask you our doc of ysing Salofalk in small doses. This medicine is used for colits and Krone, but sometime it helps in Ibs. Also ask you doc about microkolits. this type of kolits are difficult to diagnose. I also past all blood tests ,gastro and colonoscopy, nothing was found, but 10 years ago my gall bladder was removed, then for several years I have got constipation that later became D. First treatment, antibiotics, debridat, kreon helped a little. But after some period D appeared again, specially un the morning several times, sometime all day. When I felt really bad and had mucus or loosy watery stools again drank antibiotics-metranidazole. Then started Salofalk, adsorbent Smectite, debridate, probiotics. After salofalk became better. Loperamide is not good for a long time, my doc does not recomend.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

TIGRITSA said:


> Separate red blood in the stool may happen bwcause of microcracks. I use antibiotic cream for several days and it helps. Also if you do not have good results after proper diet, etc. ask you our doc of ysing Salofalk in small doses. This medicine is used for colits and Krone, but sometime it helps in Ibs. Also ask you doc about microkolits. this type of kolits are difficult to diagnose. I also past all blood tests ,gastro and colonoscopy, nothing was found, but 10 years ago my gall bladder was removed, then for several years I have got constipation that later became D. First treatment, antibiotics, debridat, kreon helped a little. But after some period D appeared again, specially un the morning several times, sometime all day. When I felt really bad and had mucus or loosy watery stools again drank antibiotics-metranidazole. Then started Salofalk, adsorbent Smectite, debridate, probiotics. After salofalk became better. Loperamide is not good for a long time, my doc does not recomend.


Loperamide is fine for as long as you want to take it.Quite simply put your doctor has no grounds for not recommending loperamide long term.If it works then keep taking it for as long as you like.Ive found taking loperamide for a long time can cause me,not everybody,to become tolerant of it and it to work less.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks folks.I would understand the body becoming familiar with loperamide - I think I might ask my doc again when I see them.Another questions about intolerance/aggrevation - for both questions I guess I refer to lactose/dairy and caffeine; Can small doses activate the symptoms, and for what period of time (I guess varying)? I'm just again thinking whether if it is one of these whether, for example, a cup of tea with milk be enough to cause D and keep my stools loose for over 24 hours (by which time I would have at least had another cup to tea)?In other words, I need to cut these out of the diet.I also just read this -> http://www.patient.co.uk/doctor/Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome-(IBS).htmI was actually given the link/advised to read the patient information, but reading the doctor information actually makes sense.It also re-enforeces that the first doctor (which BTW was actually my usual doctor (perhaps thinks i'm a hypocondriac







)) should not have mentioned the C word, and the latter doctors should have re-enforced their opinions about such matters as it seems to be a common thought process of people with IBS.Interesting they all missed this part of the diagnosis







Its still all very confusing - I'm coming round to the fact it's IBS (the worry of C hopefully starting to subside (but then think I might be too relaxed and still need it confirming that its not)), but really trying to work out if it was caused by physical changes, psychological changes or dietary changes.I can then perhaps work on that, and then look to also control my D.Ah....tomorrow's another day (and have to count myself lucky, as I clearly am not too bad (serious sympathy for others on here!))


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

These are the team who I deal with and the information is very good.http://ibs-care.org/


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks again jmc - actually used too live not far from there.The more I read in to this, a lot of what to do, to feel, to try comes down to how good the doctors can be/want to help.I'll certainly see how next week goes - time to push for what I deserve.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just wondering whether there were any thoughts on the below?


CJ78 said:


> Another questions about intolerance/aggrevation - for both questions I guess I refer to lactose/dairy and caffeine; Can small doses activate the symptoms, and for what period of time (I guess varying)? I'm just again thinking whether if it is one of these whether, for example, a cup of tea with milk be enough to cause D and keep my stools loose for over 24 hours (by which time I would have at least had another cup to tea)?In other words, I need to cut these out of the diet.


Also, in respect of psychological triggers.Can these episodes trigger IBS-D, and then nothing else is required for the longevity of the IBS-D (i.e. IBS-D stays until x point in time, and medication is used to try and control it?)?I guess i'm trying to find learn about my triggers.Thank you for any advice.CJ78


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I cant say anything about intolerances as i dont appear to have any that i know of. Ive been tested for many things and no results have been positive. I would however like to give a wheat or gluten free diet a short go sometime as things like weetabix or shredded wheat breakfast cereals do cause bigger problems than other cereals and bran cereals too.If i have medication i can eat most things.As many have said on here though,sometimes food gets a bad rep as IBS is a functional disease and its purely the function of the bowel which is to blame.If IBSers dont eat for a while their bowels are pretty normal yet once any food is introduced the symptoms kick off big time.So basically,sometimes there arent any triggers except for insoluble fibre which can cause problems with normal people too.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks again.I have been tested for caeliac, but this came back negative. So cereals containing wheat shouldn't cause me a problem, although the fibre aspect is a good point.Food tolerances though could very well be my next step...just in case.I haven't yet stopped eating anything myself as there doesn't seem to be anything that specifically triggers it off (but do have certain foods in my diet that are constant daily).Strange as yesterday as whilst I had the usual BM types I was only on the toilet 4 times. I also have only been twice today, but with loose BM's.I remember last night thinking I needed to go, and whilst I didn't hold in/back (if you get my drift), after a few minutes it went - a little like a craving for a cigarette when giving up.So then I start to wonder, whilst the loose BM's are physical, is the frequency psychological (e.g. I only seem to go more regularly when I am in a place of comfort (such as my own house, my parents house etc).When I am somewhere else, I don't always (so not a rule of thumb) feel like I need to go...quite often for half a day.


----------



## TIGRITSA (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive found taking loperamide for a long time can cause me,not everybody,to become tolerant of it and it to work lessThat it what i say. As long as u can stay without it is better. Otherwise after some period of time u will start to increase the dose & one day it will not work. We had this kind of things. I mean the russian forum. I have many friends there, they are really hardworking IBS fighters and try many things. Then we discuss it.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well week 3 of Mebeverine, and from Sunday evening to today (bar either Tuesday with 7), my BM's have moved to 6 on the bristol chart so an improvement.Movements are also less frequent at the moment too - 3 times only today and 4 times yesterday.I don't want to jinx it, but maybe the mebeverine is starting to work







I phoned up for my telephone assessment with the Gastroentorologist, and never even had an interview - the consultant looked through my notes and had automatically referred me for an appointment on........March 09th.So whilst it is good to have this is the diary, perhaps also a relief from a paranoia point of view from anything more serious







Also taking a precautionary test for H Pylori. The doctor doesn't think its likely, but my wife, her sister and her mum have all had it.Fingers crossed everything carries on as it is - it is so much more pleasant pushing than having to hold back (sorry about the details, but IBS-D on bristol 7's and 6-8 times a day is not nice).


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Perhaps i spoke too soon. Back to proper IBS-D (Scale 7) since Sunday evening








Can't put my finger on it. The only thing is whether lactose is a trigger. I had quite some cheese on Sunday in a risotto, leftovers Monday lunch and also cottage cheese yesterday. I also had cereals both Monday and Tuesday morning







More time and help needed me thinks. Frequency is also up to about 5-6 times a day.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Take imodium as much as necessary. Antispasmodics are very hit and miss while imodium is pretty useful.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi JMC.Spoke to my doc about the imodium, and her view was if it wasn't having any effect on my stools ( I remained at 7's all the way through them), then it might not be working.We re reviewing again next week, and will look to see whether to introduce loperamide back in with the Mebeverine.However, as Mebeverine looks like its working (bristol 6 this morning and 5 this afternoon (first time in months), then she said (I guess understandably) if something is starting to work keep at it as introducing something else may or may not identify what is or is not helping.Lets see ow it goes.So a review next week gastro-specialist on the 09th of March and now a breath test on the 19th of March to rule out h pylori.Who says are health service are rubbish!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Imodium and loperamide are the same thing. Imodium is the brand name while loperamide is the drug name.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry JMC - I keep switching between the names, but mean the same when discussing


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Right, I am going to start a food diary on Monday.I am trying to lose some weight anyway, so I can combine the two.If I do have a trigger, I am putting it down to two, possibly three things:1. Lactose intolerence - I see a variance in my BM type and frequency when I intake any dairy products greater than milk in 2-3 cups of tea/coffee.2. Fatty foods - My diet's not excellent, but would be interesting to see if there are certain foods are effecting y BM's3. Artificial Sweeteners - This one I am dubious about, but perhaps a reaction to phenylalanine in aspartame. I actually for about 18 years of my life had sweeteners in my tea/coffee instead of sugar (2 teaspoon equivalents), but can not think of a sustained period using them where I had loose BM's. However, I gave sweeteners up about 6 months a go, so wondering if my body has become hypersensitive to this (It is typically within our squashes/cordials).Hopefully it will be useful.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Just remember that in some ibsers food has little to do with our condition so dont expect a solution,just maybe a trigger food.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks JMC.Indeed that is the plan. The mebeverine seems to be working, to some degree, but have had a couple of bouts of watery BM's so looking for a any kind of trigger.Although as you say, just a trigger - the IBS will need to be controlled, but if something is creating more loose BM's it would be good to remove or reduce it in my diet.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I have also tested negative for Celiac but am Gluten intolerant all the same. Ditto for dairy. Eliminating those things improved my symptoms for quite awhile. Currently I am following the low-FODMAP diet. See the 'Diet' section for more info on that.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

When on a gluten free diet what are your staple foods?


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Corn, rice and tapioca would be possible cereal based carbs, and potatoes for an alternative source.Whilst gluten free foods have their own space on the shelves over here, and with a good premium, most retailers now would prefer, where possible, to have as little allergens as possible on their labels.So it is always worth looking at foods you would perhaps expect to have gluten, may actually not.However, the industry recognises a certain ppm of gluten in foods allowable without allergen declaration, so if you are extremely sensitive to gluten, it is a blind game i'm afraid (if you allergic to such levels of gluten).The diet side of this is one which I should be good at - i've worked in the food industry on a technical levels for over 10 years now.Still....its doesn't stop me putting on weight


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Have agreed with my doctor to continue on the mebeverine as my BM frequency has gone from 6-8 movements per day to 3-4 (even had only 2 toilet sittings the other day).To try and improve my BM types, we have introduced back loperamide as well. Took 2 yesterday evening, then 1 after a loose BM.Had a differnce first movement this morning, then back to loose BM's on my second visit. Took another Loperamide (about 7 hours a go now), and just been for another slightly firmer BM.So a case of lets see what happens...Food diary is coming along - the calories perhaps not so much


----------



## NB24 (Feb 2, 2012)

CJ78 - sorry to jump in but i am in a very similar situation as you, and this has been going on for about 2yrs







Not really getting anywhere with Doctors so would be interested if anything works for you Thanks


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi NB24.Welcome to the forum - i'm new myself, but find the site both of use and comfort.My main advice would be that one person's solution isn't always someone else's.I would also advise if you are not getting anywhere with your doctor, switch doctors (especially if diagnosed with IBS-D).Its taking time, but hopefully I am finding some relief now.Loperamide on its own seemed to have no effect - perhaps my digestive system was quicker than the uptake rate. Or perhaps I didn't give it long enough.I have been on mebeverine now for 4 weeks, and my frequency has reduced noticeably. I have introduced loperamide again, and appear to be having some effect, but I am being a little cautious as not to go the other way.I am guessing reduced frequency means slower digestion allowing a better time frame for the loperamide to work.The problem is, I could be barking completely up the wrong tree, and it is just a good time at the moment (although haven't it olne since being diagnosed, but there is hope).Have a look at the links earlier in my thread - I found them useful to start to understand things.


----------



## Jahli Good (Apr 1, 2004)

Cholestyramine has saved my life. I have been using Cholestyramine for 10 years to control my IBD-D which was keeping me trapped at home because I could not venture far from a restroom. It requires a prescription, but is an easy to use powder mixed in water that I take whenever I feel a bout coming on. http://en.wikipedia....ne#Medical_uses


----------



## Dr Dani MD (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi CJ,Being diagnosed with IBS can be very stressful, because most conventionally trained docs don't have good tools in their tool belt to relieve IBS symptoms. I am both a family doctor and a holistic medicine doc, specializing in IBS and I can tell you that from the proven research on IBS as well as my personal experience, a holistic approach is the best way to get rid of the bloating and diarrhea--far better than any medications you will be given by your doctor. That is because their is a huge mind-body component to IBS. Dietary triggers are also part of the holistic approach to eliminating bloating and diarrhea, and I do a comprehensive plan with my patients/clients combining both these things. I combine audio recordings of ibs-specific hypnotherapy, easy and simple ibs exercises proven to work, and the dietary approach and have had great results doing this. See if there are any holistic and integrative medicine docs in your area that may do something similar and I think you will find relief at last!Good luck!Danielle http://naturalibstreatmentdoc.com/www.drdaniellegordon.com


CJ78 said:


> Perhaps i spoke too soon. Back to proper IBS-D (Scale 7) since Sunday evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Doc.It is something I have been considering.I really want to have solution in the bag, medical or otherwise, but much prefer to have a natural route.I appear to be having a good support network through our health service developing, so will keep using this for the time being.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well its been a mixed week. Have generally been on BM's of 6, with the odd 5 and the occasional 7. Wednesday until this afternoon i've been more consistent 7's. So do I have a trigger? Well, I had some fresh soup on Wednesday that was 2 days out of date, and Thursday morning some frozen yoghurt. They are the only foods that I can think of that trigger it.But, I have been away since Wednesday afternoon until this afternoon - took a loperamide this morning (like I did yesterday morning, but with no effect), except this time it did have an effect (but I was at home when I had my BM).I remember yesterday (and to some extent yesterday) getting anxious about gurgling stomachs etc as I was in a conference.So perhaps my anxiety levels are indications as well.Its confusing, especially as it might be nothing to do with the above!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Korga said:


> I have also tested negative for Celiac but am Gluten intolerant all the same. Ditto for dairy. Eliminating those things improved my symptoms for quite awhile. Currently I am following the low-FODMAP diet. See the 'Diet' section for more info on that.


How did you find out that you were Gluten intolerant as opposed to an allergy? Ive been tested for coeliac but I would like to see if I have an intolerance to it.Apparently Microscopic Colitis sufferers are intolerant to Gluten and I was originally diagnosed with that condition.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, I thought I was possibly getting a good pattern, but this was blown out of the water last night.Over the weekend I had loose and watery BM's, with increased frequency on Sunday.I took loperamide (alongside my mebeverine that I am taking all the time) after each movement, but no joy.On Sunday evening I decided to take two loperamide (the manufacturers advice when loose BM's start), and by Monday morning I was on BM's of a 5/6 scale.I then took one loperamide Monday and Tuesday morning, hoping that perhaps constant intake of loperamide might help (and if not, increasing the frequency etc).All was brilliant with my BM's staying on a scale of 5/6. However, it all went strange when I got back from a meeting yesterday. My BM's remained on a 5/6 scale, but I had to go to the toilet 4 times in the space of 3-4 hours. Then,in the evening, we had our 'valentines dinner' and nothing happened (which is great). But at 1am, I woke up and my lower abdomon (sp?) started hurting and I had an urgent need for a toilet. For the first time in this spout of IBS (about 10 months now) I had pain. My BM's were as watery as can be, and I had the need to keep pushing. I also felt a little sick which i've not had before.Essentially, the food eaten in the evening had already passed through my system.But the question remains is it an allergy or intolerence to food?I can't find a clear pattern. There were not specific foods that I hadn't had before, although some I had perhaps eaten in excess.The only two allergies/intolerances I could link were cow's milk and soya. But I have cow's milk most days, although soya perhaps not so.By gosh...it really is confusing.I've given myself a day working from home as still sensitive from last night, have taken two loperamide and now hoping for the best.I'm hoping that I am starting to work on the control side, but finding the triggers looks more difficult.Any thoughts from anyone? Especially on the allergy/intolerance side.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

A BM at lunch time, and back to a 6 on the BM scale - so the loperamide is working at least.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just had a scale 4 BM - the first for over 6 months.Sorry for the detail but fingers crossed this could be a milestone.Stress levels have not changed, but have been keeping the exercise up for a number of weeks now.Diet wise, have had plenty of gluten and wheat, although for a few weeks now i've not eaten bread that has been fully processed (I dont think anyway).I have had lower fat foods this week, and soya intake has been limited.Dairy has been fairly limited, but had a whole small tub of cottage cheese with now effect.Well, keep the diary going, but fingers crossed


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

CJ78,if i was in your situation i would be more worried about the frequency of your BMs than the consistency.My best spell,when on sulfasalazine,consisted of 1 very loose movement most mornings and about once a week another slightly more solid movement in the afternoon.This was 'normal' for me and something i would be happy to repeat again.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi JMC.How do you mean more worried? Do you mean in terms of inconvenience and distress?Be it an improvement on consistency, my frequency has improved.I was quite constantly on 6-8 BM's+ per day, at worse perhaps 10 times per day.I am now around 2-4, typically 2 when I am at work, and 3 when I am at home all day (4 in the odd case). When my BM frequency increases, so does the increase to scale 7 BM's - chicken and egg scenario? Which does come first?The mebeverine appears to have decreased the frequency with an small improvement on BM consistency (still loose, but not watery).The introduction of loperamide alongside the mebeverine appears to be improving the consistency, and a minor improvement on the frequency.Loperamide on its own was no use in my own opinion, but in combination, is having a good effect.The question for me is, is this a long term solution? Will it improve further? Do I have a trigger (diet, psychological etc) that is stopping the progress or causing episodes?To be fair, the consistency was what was getting to me just as much as the frequency.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

CJ78 said:


> Hi JMC.*How do you mean more worried? Do you mean in terms of inconvenience and distress?*Be it an improvement on consistency, my frequency has improved.I was quite constantly on 6-8 BM's+ per day, at worse perhaps 10 times per day.I am now around 2-4, typically 2 when I am at work, and 3 when I am at home all day (4 in the odd case). When my BM frequency increases, so does the increase to scale 7 BM's - chicken and egg scenario? Which does come first?The mebeverine appears to have decreased the frequency with an small improvement on BM consistency (still loose, but not watery).The introduction of loperamide alongside the mebeverine appears to be improving the consistency, and a minor improvement on the frequency.Loperamide on its own was no use in my own opinion, but in combination, is having a good effect.The question for me is, is this a long term solution? Will it improve further? Do I have a trigger (diet, psychological etc) that is stopping the progress or causing episodes?To be fair, the consistency was what was getting to me just as much as the frequency.


Yes.You seem to be measuring your wellness more by consistency of BM rather than the amount of times you go.All I am saying is that 1 loose movement is better for me personally than several normalish BMs.Normal people can have loose BMs too so thats not a bad thing in itself for me.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

jmc09 said:


> Yes.You seem to be measuring your wellness more by consistency of BM rather than the amount of times you go.All I am saying is that 1 loose movement is better for me personally than several normalish BMs.Normal people can have loose BMs too so thats not a bad thing in itself for me.


See what you mean JMC.It was really both to start with, but over time and the drop in frequency (I was typically 2 BM's a day anyway, even before IBS, so pretty much back to my usual), it is the consistency that has been the main measure of wellness in my view on my health over the last 3-4 weeks.I have been so regular with scale 4 BM's for 33 years of my life, then 10 months a go things started going on a tangent. At the moment, it really is the consistency I am focused on.2-4 BM's per day, with no urgency or need to go during the day (I am sure some of the BM's are pyscological rather than physical demand) is quite a blessing considering the month or so back where I was paranoid about going out.I am less worried and anxious that I am almost thinking more about improvement rather than control.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I still can't put my finger on it.BM consistency has moved back to mainly 6's with the odd 5 and 7. I've for the last 2 days started increasing the loperamide to have one with my morning mebeverine and one with my evening mebeverine.Failing that, I might move to two in the morning.Will give it a couple of weeks though.There's no link either really to foods, except possibly fats. Satfats or animal fats, not sure, but some kind of link, but not foolproof.On a positive note, my reduced calorie and increased exercise is working on my waist size!


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Having a look back through my diary, loperamide in the morning and evening doesn't appear to be working and have tried most of the week.I'll switch to two in the morning only, then introduce one in the evening if this doesn't work.Had red meat, bread and cheese yesterday, so seems to possibly be a link to one of these.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

2 loperamide and my second BM was a better consistency of 5. Haven't taken another yet so will see what the next will be like.Sorry about the details - I keep this as my diary of events, and have a pen and notepad for a food diary.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Gluten intolerance would mean the bread would be causing problems and lactose intolerance would hint at the cheese.Sometimes its not the food at all though.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

jmc09 said:


> Sometimes its not the food at all though.


I'm starting to think this.Is food the cause of the IBS for me - Highly unlikely in my own opinionDoes food cause my D - Unlikely to be the cause, more like a contributory factorIs food causing my D to get worse in consistency - perhaps, but no real linkSo it does make it confusing, but hoping the loperamide combination 'try-outs' might help with the consistency now that the frequency *fingers crossed* seems to have improved.Had a 7 this morning which wasn't good, but took two more loperamide and had a 5 this evening.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not sure really if this is helping, as it happened once the other week and thought I would experiment today.basically, a few weeks ago I had prawns for lunch (i'm talking 300g) and in the evening I had a scale 4 on the consistancy scale - the first time in months.Today I thought I would try again, and had the same prawns and quantity - a few hours later a scale 4 BM (although not as formed as the other week, but still a definite 4).Does anybody know of anything in the prawns that might be helping?Obviously high in protein - also some content of astraxanthin in the prawns.They were also cold and only undergone through one cooking process (at the manufacturer).


----------



## zelbub (Mar 1, 2012)

CJ78 said:


> Sorry, I did post this on a UK only forum (seems quiet on there), but have just come across this one.I am sure I am worrying myself unnecessarily, but can't help it at the moment.Anyway, i've actually been quite anxious and have thought it might be a good idea to discuss my recent thoughts/feelings/anxieties amongst those who have got/had similar problems, issues etc. To be fair, I have bored my wife of this for many months now, which only goes to show I really need to speak to those who are in the same boat. I'll list as much as I can about myself, symptoms etc, but really looking to see whether others have similar symptoms/worries, or if it really is just me.I'm a 33 year old male, being diagnosed with IBS around October 2011. It is quite a long story, so you may need to bare with me whilst I bullet my points down (what I think are significant points). I gave up smoking in Jan11, with the aid of Champix. This was succesful (still not smoking), and came off Champix around June (although I did question with the nurse if I should have come off gradually, but she said no (even though I did about 3 years earlier!)). Around March11, I noticed an increase in flatulence, and a marked increase in the 'wiff' Lets say it wasn't well received, and after some time (I think June) I went to the doctors. I was told at this point, it was likely to just be a change in my digestion - part and parcel of both the medication and giving up smoking. Anyway, I continued on my way, and never thought about it too much. Just to note, in May11, I also changed my job (was quite a change to the last 10 years - nothing stressful, but a big change in the way I worked (both positive and negative)). This was a move of my choice, so no stress of redundency. During September I noticed quite a dramatic change. My 'wiff' disappeared, and was replaced with loose stools (bristol chart 7). I have been back to the doctors numerous times, and have been essentially diagnosed with IBS. I was first prescribed peppermint capsules, which had not effect. I then tried loperamide for a couple of weeks, one after each loose stool, with no effect - by this time I am having bowel movements 4-6 times a day on average. I have now been on Mebeverine for 1 week and 1 day, and whilst I still have loose stools, I have about once a day more of a bristol chart 6 stool. However, I am now a little worried that this also is not working. Since taking this, I also seem to have developed 'dump syndrome' - not all the time, and mostly in the evenings. Now comes the anxiety. When I originally went in with my loose stools, the doctor (I guess jokingly) said "well we will test for caeliac first, and if that comes back negative, there are plenty more things we can try before we have to worry about the big C". Well, that panicked me straight away, and thanks to 'google-scaring' myself, I do feel quite anxious at times. The reason - whilst I do not have blood mixed in with my stools, I do sometimes have, at the end of passing my stools, a little red blood (seperate to the stool itself). I have now had full blood and stool tests. Nothing has shown up (iron levels, inflammatory markers, bacterial infections etc), and a different doctor has said the blood is most likely to be coming from my rectum due to passing (and physically pushing (with no stool)) of stools at the frequency I have. No haemarroids that he could see. I also do not feel or look dehydrated. Anyway, on my last visit to the doctors, I mentioned my anxiety and what the first doctor had said, and she has now booked me in to a gastro-specialist to at least remove my worries. I now have a follow up appointment with my doctor next week, and a telephone assessment for the gastro-specialist next week also. Apart form the diarrhea, the only other symptons I have are: 1. Bloated feeling (mainly in the evenings) and in the upper part of my digestive symptons (just below my rib cage). 2. Occasional feeling to empty my bowels after passing stools and dump syndrome. 3. Occasional blood after passing stools - separate to the stool itself, but right at the end of my stools I also get the 'gurgling' tummy, but would have thought I would with the diarrhea. I however have no pains at all, vomiting, weight loss or any other symptoms come to think of it. It may however be worth mentioning that since giving up smoking I have put on over 1 stone in weight, and my diet is poor (I do eat the correct foods, but a lot of what I shouldn't eat). I was also a smoker for 17 years (typically 10-20 per day).I also found out I was going away on business for a week not long before my diarrhea started - but I am used to being away from my family (although not for a whole week). I also had suspected IBS when I was a teenager, which did involve stomach cramps, vomitting and diarrhea (but only ever lasted for a few days) - this was typically around exam times though.The time I also started diarrhea was around 1-2 months after I gave up having sweeteners in my tea (so Saccharin/Asparatame/Ace-K type tablets (possible combination of 1-3 of these depending on the brand purchased), two tablets in each tea/coffee, around 5-8 mugs a day over the space of around 15-18 years!).Sorry there is so much information, but at times I feel quite alone, but also anxious it is something else.I will also find this useful for my telephone assessment to put everything down, but it really is about putting everything down and seeing what others thought.I do get quite low at times (which is always a worry with previous (once) depression) about the loose stools and the frequency, but I do have mostly good times in terms of how I feel myself.But I have so many questions that keep going around my head. I mean, is diarrhea something that can be long lasting, even with medication? Has anyone else had passing of blood? Does it take time for the medication to work? Am I just being paranoid that it is something else? Anything anybody can advise would be appreciated and comforting (I guess I am both not asking the right questions to the doctors (out of worry) and also the doctor is not really reassuring me without prompt).Thank you. CJ78


Hi CJ. You are not alone. I have recently been diagnosed with IBS today. I have been going through digestive issues since 2009 and the doctors haven't been able to figure me out. My symptoms are serious pain in the left upper quadrent, under my ribs. I have uncontrolable diarrhea daily. Cramps right before I have to go to the bathroom. Consistancy of either mucus or bial by the end of the day. I average 5 to 7 episodes a day. I have high anxiety when I have to leave the house because of the fear of not making it back home before another episode hits. Didn't make it in time 3 times. That was devistating. I use to have blood like you described and my GI doctor told me after my colonoscopy was clear, that the constant diarrhea was tearing up my intestines and that is what caused the blood. I wsa just prescribed Hyoscyamine Sulf 0.125mg tabs, take 1 every 4 hours. I will let you know how it works. I'm tired of being a recluse. I'm 45 with a 7 and 8 yr old boys that I would like to be active with. Congrats on the smoking, I'm not there yet.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, pretty much been on 2 loperamide in the morning now for a week (alongside my 3 mebeverine per day).Pretty consistent results:BM Frequency - 2-3 per day BM Consistency - 6 in the morning (before loperamide), 5 in the evening (Obviously, after loperamide in the morning).The only day which didn't follow was Wednesday when I had a 5 visits to the loo, with consistency going; 6, 5, 4(!), 6 and 6/7 (loose 6) - the last two as you can see from the above post were in the evening.The difference? I ate out that evening (Dough Balls, Chicken and Ribs then choc fudge cake), and also had a day of excitement (possibly same effect as anxiety?)I have the gaestroentorologist and doctor this coming Friday, so will discuss with them.I would like to try 1 additional loperamide in the evening, then two if no success, just to see how that effects things.Do anybody know if the pharma industry produces loperamide greater than 2mg per dose/tablet?So a good week all round..


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Loperamide only come in 2mg doses but you can obviously up or bring down your doses in 2mg stages.Here in the UK we only seem to have capsules which cannot be cut in half but other countries may be different.


----------



## notfun (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi -- I've just read all your posts and I'm just wondering if in the beginning or at any time you reduced your diet to chicken soup and crackers for a couple of days. If so, did the frequent movements continue on those days? My symptoms started about 16 days ago and after the first 2 days when I realized this problem wasn't going away I gave up most food. I eat eggs, toast, soup, canned chicken and crackers --- I seem to be getting better, but it's not gone yet. At least the terrible cramps have gone. I need to try a normal meal, but I'm scared to.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

I haven't not fun, but I don't think/haven't found any foods to trigger to haven't looked at cutting foods out (have been tested for gluten intolerance, but negative result).The only one's left I will try and get tested for, but when I did any form of dieting, the frequency didn't change (this has been brought about by mebeverine).


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well after my gaestroenterologist appointment today, I have been booked in for a colonscopy in mid-April.The G didn't really suggest there is anything wrong, and was quietly confident (99%) that it is IBS, but as there is no test for IBS and due to my anxiety that got me the appointment, he said that it was his suggestion to 'nail' the diagnosis on the head.Obviously it now is becoming a little scary as the realisation hits about getting it done (and reading the procedure and preparation







).I'm sure it will be all fine, but I guess I have to ask the question.Is a colnoscopy usually recommended to finalise an IBS diagnosis, or do they really think something is wrong?Sorry...have put my paranoia hat on now


----------



## nounou (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi CJI have been watching this thread and been a member of this site for ages due to having problems some years ago in the first inst tho dont think I have ever posted.However 11 years ago I had a scope to diagnose IBS (cos I had had more frequent BMs/pain etc after a chest infection and loads of antiobotics.) I had CFS as well as IBS diagnosed too at the time. Fun. Then seven years ago I had constant D (controlled by immodium) for over two months. It disappeared as suddenly as it came so I never went to see another gastro. Then this January I started with chronic D/gas again tho I think I always go more than most people and have more gas. So I too am awaiting a gastro appointment as the gp thinks it is time to rerun tests. I expect they will schedule a scope as all my bloods etc /celiac are normal. To answer your question I think the only way they can actually see inside to check for inflammations and stuff and to put theirs and your mind at rest is to do the scope and have a good look. When I first had the procedure I had sedation and remember nothing about it...the worst thing is the prep and even that is just like bad D. 11 years ago there was only half a day of dietary prep too tho I think they have got a bit stricter on that. My husband had a sigmoidoscopy done a couple of years ago to finalise a diverticulitis diagnosis and he had it without sedation, drove himself there and back (on his instistence as he didn't want fuss) and was fine straight after! Hope that is reassuring.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Nounou.I guess I am also questionning as to whether I am being overdramatic, taking up valuable money and time of the NHS when both the GP and gaestroenterologist say it is IBS but the only way to be 99.9% sure (when they are now already at 99%) is to have the colonoscopy.It also seems like a possible risk for something perhaps I don't need.I mean now, although I am taking Mebeverine and Loperamide (3 and 2 day repectively), I am now varying between 5-6 consistancy and 2-3 typical BM's per day.OK, I am on medication, but so many people would probably love to be in my situation.I think I could read between the lines with the speciailist - possible side effect of giving up smoking, but essentially this could all be done from work place of which I only started in May last year. Dates tie in and everything.Perhaps I should speak to my doc - I have an appoint at 16.20.When I was referred I was at a high state of anxiety about cancer, but if I was to look at it now (and knowing now what I didnt then) I would be sure I just have IBS and funtional diahrea. Now I don't even worry about going out or long trips, I just think perhaps my initial experience the IBS and the UK medical system was a poor one to start with which confused the matter.Perhaps.Has anyone backed off from a colonoscopy before after evaluating everything from the time of the initial referal?


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

CJ78 said:


> Thanks Nounou.I guess I am also questionning as to whether I am being overdramatic, taking up valuable money and time of the NHS when both the GP and gaestroenterologist say it is IBS but the only way to be 99.9% sure (when they are now already at 99%) is to have the colonoscopy.It also seems like a possible risk for something perhaps I don't need.I mean now, although I am taking Mebeverine and Loperamide (3 and 2 day repectively), I am now varying between 5-6 consistancy and 2-3 typical BM's per day.OK, I am on medication, but so many people would probably love to be in my situation.I think I could read between the lines with the speciailist - possible side effect of giving up smoking, but essentially this could all be done from work place of which I only started in May last year. Dates tie in and everything.Perhaps I should speak to my doc - I have an appoint at 16.20.When I was referred I was at a high state of anxiety about cancer, but if I was to look at it now (and knowing now what I didnt then) I would be sure I just have IBS and funtional diahrea. Now I don't even worry about going out or long trips, I just think perhaps my initial experience the IBS and the UK medical system was a poor one to start with which confused the matter.Perhaps.Has anyone backed off from a colonoscopy before after evaluating everything from the time of the initial referal?


I think you should go for the colonoscopy anyway - if not just to ease your mind. I've been persuing getting one myself but have been refused several times by my doctors, so although I don't like the idea of it I am jealous of those who have been successful getting referred to gastroentrologists.I'm pretty much the same as you, am on Mebeverine and the last few days have managed to get my BM's down to one or two a day, but it's been barely anything when I've gone which is slightly worrying - but I guess can be normal for IBS.I myself experienced a little bit of bleeding with my stool the other day which caused me to panic more but unfortunately my dr thinks its probably my hemmorhoids, which I'm doubtful of as they're so very small and have pretty much disappeared. Do keep us posted on what your colonoscopy reveals!


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Lou.I keep swaying one way to the other, but then if there was something wrong I am better to know about it. Right?I guess the thought of not knowing and the thought of knowing has both its advantages and disadvantages.I guess its the panic thought of what if, but realistically the colonscopy is not being done because there is a thought about cancer, but because of my anxiety and worries the only way to say (to me) yes it is IBS is to have it.I'll apologise now as i'll probably keep discussing it, weighing up the options, thinking about it..and end up with the same decision.Which I guess goes to show I still have anxiety to a degree.At the end of the day, the doctor is 95% certain its IBS, the gaestroenterologist is 99% (at worst) sure it is IBS, I have no symptoms of cancer, i'm just a paranoid IBS sufferer.In addition, any bleeding has stopped since my frequency decreased, my BM frequency is reduced using mebeverine (showing that IBS medication is working...on IBS) and my consistency is now changing using loperamide.But now i've written all that reassurnce, I still have a thought of "what if..."?God, I hate anxiety (and BTW, i've also suffered from anxiety to a degree and depression before).Ah...more writting to come soon I guess.Thanks everyone for listening







)


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

CJ78 said:


> Thanks Lou.I keep swaying one way to the other, but then if there was something wrong I am better to know about it. Right?I guess the thought of not knowing and the thought of knowing has both its advantages and disadvantages.I guess its the panic thought of what if, but realistically the colonscopy is not being done because there is a thought about cancer, but because of my anxiety and worries the only way to say (to me) yes it is IBS is to have it.I'll apologise now as i'll probably keep discussing it, weighing up the options, thinking about it..and end up with the same decision.Which I guess goes to show I still have anxiety to a degree.At the end of the day, the doctor is 95% certain its IBS, the gaestroenterologist is 99% (at worst) sure it is IBS, I have no symptoms of cancer, i'm just a paranoid IBS sufferer.In addition, any bleeding has stopped since my frequency decreased, my BM frequency is reduced using mebeverine (showing that IBS medication is working...on IBS) and my consistency is now changing using loperamide.But now i've written all that reassurnce, I still have a thought of "what if..."?God, I hate anxiety (and BTW, i've also suffered from anxiety to a degree and depression before).Ah...more writting to come soon I guess.Thanks everyone for listening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's most likely just IBS considering the medication works for you and you haven't seen any more blood. How is your weight? Apparently the doctor says you would have quite a bit of weight loss if it was something severe, and would be very anaemic, along with very bad diarrhea or constipation. That's what I've been told, but it doesn't ease my mind completely. I'm doing another stool test to give in on Wednesday, so my results probably will be back Monday at the earliest. Hoping it all comes back okay. Going for yet another blood test tomorrow. My last one showed my white blood cells as a bit on the low side and my red blood cells (hemocrit) was a little low but I'm not anaemic, yet. He said he'd keep an eye on it, but I am having some ongoing vaginal bleeding which could contribute to it. He thinks my problems could be related to pelvic floor muscles, or IBS. Other drs I've spoken to haven't seemed concerend. After these two tests I'll go back and if it seems I need a gastroentrologist referral I'll ask for one then.I know how you feel though, I'm completely anxious about this, it consumes my thoughts about 80% of the time. The pains don't help. Also I have a slight epigastric hernia, so I'm trying not to do anything remotely strenuous for fear it would get bigger. It's very small atm though.Keep going with the meds and lomperamide and see if it carries on doing well for you


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks again Lou.My weight?Well, after putting on around a stone last year from giving up smoking (I guess another niggle in my mind), I have from late Jan been on a calorie reduced diet (1900kcal instead of 2500kcal recommendation), and since mid-Jan also swimming (in fact, I am now up to 1 mile swims, three times per week).Of course, I dont stop myself having the odd treat or going out for a meal (although try to be as sensible as possible).And how much weight have I lost? Since Mid-Jan (so about 7-8 weeks now) I have lost a grand total of 5lb!Its hard work, but at least I know that weight loss is not an issue for me.No anemia either - blood and stool tests all came back normal.Fingers crossed for you. Sounds like you are having a time of it.I think i'll just be glad when I know there is nothing left to do, but just to get on with it.


----------



## Squishii_Kiwii (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm....... That is typical of any UK doctor to mention something such as cancer.... When they haven't tested for anything else first!! I feel your pain with your anxiety about it all and the whole fresh blood also! I was diagnosed with IBS-D in June 2011 (just before I went on holiday!!!!! >







) I had all my trigger foods under control and everything! ... I started a new job last week with really early starts (6.30am) I haven't worked for like 3 years due to other illnesses and also giving birth to and raising my 18 month old son. Since last Monday I have had 2 flare ups. The most uncomfortable thing ever as before I was really good at controlling what I ate as it used to be only fried chicken and a few other bits that gave me a flare up. Not any more Noooo... Full fat milk, coffee '( boohoo) artificial sweeteners, cheese sauces. What on earth has happened to my body!? lolAsk your doc to prescribe you some colofac, I found that helped me when I first started taking it - now it really only helps with my wind. The only two ingredients in it is, Lactose and Surcose.I'm always flying about on here now I've discovered this site, if you need a whinge or you think your boring everyone! I will speak to anyone who has ears that's willing to listen to me about it haha.Keeley.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Keeley.Yep. Annoyingly, the doctor that mentioned the big C was actually a really nice/good doctor, its just like she came out with it like I was a hypoconriac and in jest.Whilst, i'll be honest...I am a hypocondriac, and no, it was taken in jest.In fact, it is likely to have caused me anxiety for the last 9 months.I'm just about to start another thread...really just of interest.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Have to admit the wait for the colonoscopy, in combination with my axiety and thoughts, is really getting me down at the moment.I keep getting thoughts throughout the day...from realistic to mobidity.Its really dragging me down







Somebody say its not just me?Also had a strange day today. My BM this morning was proper diarrhea (scale 7). Haven't had it like that for ages.Then during the day, I had lower (central) abdominal pain for about 2 hours. Like the area had bloated completely (in how it felt, but not really looked). Eventually it went, but then when I got home I went to the loo and had a scale 5 BM. Very strange.How I just wish for the day I can just get on with my life without worrying.


----------



## nounou (Nov 6, 2006)

HiDont often post here but it seems that your worries and symptoms are very similar to mine. Although I had tests and a diagnosis several years ago, this recent 'flare' of D is getting me down and I have a gastro appointment in a weeks for new assessment. I had job stress at the end of last year etc so dont know if that set something off. It is natural to be worried when the way your body is working seems to change for the worse and I too have days when I cant focus on the positive at all. I have had the daily D since January with some cramping and gassiness.Just thought I would mention that I had been taking two imodium a day but since Thursday morning of this week I have not taken any imodium and am taking half a tab of the holland and barret 600 calcium/Vit D four times a day (with food or a snack) and that has improved things for now though I have had a bit of cramping etc. So far it has been working better than imodium, hope its not a placebo effect. I trialled it on a day I didn't have to go out though! I will see how it goes keeping fingers crossed. As for your situation isn't it possible that your giving up smoking could have had an effect on your system and that in time it will settle down. I have heard that calcium has some anti inflammatory properties (read it somewhere on the web). Also a bit of live yoghurt - maybe the low fat kind could be good to put in good bacteria. I read it somewhere that live cultures work better in yoghurt than in pills. Not sure if it's true but it can't do any harm.Anyway just stop worrying. The worry itself will exacerbate the D. Also the scope is nothing to worry about either - just a simple procedure of which they do many each day. Hope this helps.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Nounou.I know I have to be realistic. IBS-D, and improvement after taking mebeverine.No other symptoms - nothing!Yet, I just keeping thinking the worst. I keep trying to say the doctor and gastroenterologist have both said its IBS (with as much certainty without testing for everything to rule it out), yet my brain keeps saying "But what if..." I am getting myself worked up, not all the time, but its draining.I keep thinking that if they did find something, I get upset thinking about my daugther. My wife is pregnant, and I just want to get on and enjoy things.But I worry about the worst situation - I guess a self mechanism so that the worst is not so much of a shock.Its just getting a realism in my head for the next 3 weeks.Pffffttttt.......


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

Aw! I know exactly how you feel. I have the same worries and my doctors won't even send me for a colonoscopy, instead I got threatened with being sent to a psychotherapist and for my time at the docs to be limited I'm in pain though and struggling with BMs, as well as rectal and tailbone/lower back pain but what can I do?! I'm now on iron tabs which wil prob constipate me.I guess you gotta look at the bright side and realise there's no noticeable bloodloss lately, no anaemia, normal blood work, no significant weight loss etc, and lots more ppl have IBS than the other. I'm glad mebeverine is helping you, have you tried probiotics? Do you get cramping?


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Lu.Thanks for the reply.I get no crampings. This is why I find it strange. In fact, the gastroenterologist actually called it functional diarrhea rather than IBS. I guess similar, but without the pains. Similar conditions I guess cause it, such as a stressful point in life (which we kind of pin pointed in the appointment).Regarding probiotics, yes, I tried a yakult type drink.The trouble is I know to some degree about probiotics, and they didn't have an effect. Which is what I would have gone with anyway.The other thing i'm not sure whether to check out is bacterial overgrowth, which is not tested for in stool tests.I am lucky with the support I am getting from the NHS. I actually opted out of private health care due to changing tax brackets in this job, and everything (bar some physio I had) has been done so quickly.It just keep battling with myself over "Face the facts" and "What if".It is just worse at night (tiredness) and when I am not at home.


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

CJ78 said:


> Hi Lu.Thanks for the reply.I get no crampings. This is why I find it strange. In fact, the gastroenterologist actually called it functional diarrhea rather than IBS. I guess similar, but without the pains. Similar conditions I guess cause it, such as a stressful point in life (which we kind of pin pointed in the appointment).Regarding probiotics, yes, I tried a yakult type drink.The trouble is I know to some degree about probiotics, and they didn't have an effect. Which is what I would have gone with anyway.The other thing i'm not sure whether to check out is bacterial overgrowth, which is not tested for in stool tests.I am lucky with the support I am getting from the NHS. I actually opted out of private health care due to changing tax brackets in this job, and everything (bar some physio I had) has been done so quickly.It just keep battling with myself over "Face the facts" and "What if".It is just worse at night (tiredness) and when I am not at home.


Hm, yeah it is a bit weird. This is what I find weird too. I don't have severe cramping, I sometimes get twinges or tenderness in my abdomen, but most of my pains are around my rectal area and buttocks and coccyx/lower back. I also get the loose stools, used to be way way more frequently, helped by Mebeverine atm and SIBO is quite a common thing it seems. I'm wondering if my constant diarrhea when I was pregnant was caused by SIBO. I take a probiotic capsule twice a day, once after lunch and once at dinner, and Mebeverine twice a day because I found three times stopped me being able to go and I gotta be careful with iron tablets atm.I wish I could get more support from my doctors tbh, you're lucky to have the help you are, but I'm pretty sure it will come back clear







Perhaps you could ask your dr about SIBO? I'm not sure mine would take me seriously haha. He would think I've been "googling" again.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Lu.Yep - I wish I had asked for a SIBO test (and lactose) at the same time as h pylori.No news on the results from this, but suspect its not positive.Away tonight, and have had 6 hours of driving so was thinking positive this morning, but this has turned to anxiety again.I just want to know now, but still 2.5 weeks left.On the anxiety issue, has anyone found any herbal tablets available to work?Also, I could do with any positive stories about colonscopies (if anyone wishes to share)?


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Less than 2 weeks now to the colonscopy.Starting to have more thoughts about it, so feeloing quite mentally drained.Have also noticed that my consistency has moved more from a 5/6 to a 6/7 on a more regular basis.Any comforting thoughts about it would be appreciated.


----------



## nounou (Nov 6, 2006)

I imagine that your worry about the test itself is making your worse. Focus on the day after the test maybe and plan something nice for that day! Also did you have ESR blood test as if that was normal it should rule out many serious infectious or inflammatory conditions.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Nounou.As far as i'm aware, i've had full blood and stool testing, and everything came back normal (no signs of anemia, blood in stools, bacterial infections etc).I also have had H Pylori in a breath test, and nothing appears to be wrong here (although I am taking this on the presumption that no-one has contacted me about the results).Both the GP and specialist also say its IBS, and the specialist has said he wouldn't have done any other tests.I know deep down the colonoscopy is about removing the doubt, that causes my anxiety, that gives me my current thought pattern.But I have a self-defence mechanism where I think the worst just so I know that if something was found, how I would cope (which by my current state of mind, is not very well).Reading a little in to colonscopies, my understanding is that because of my anxiety they should have tried to have slotted me in within a couple of weeks, but it will have been about 5 by the time it comes around.But, and they could have offered me earlier dates (which I said no because of work commitments - stupid me), but I was offered Friday April 13th! I originally said no, but as it started to find difficult dates, I said yes. I'm not supersticious thankfully - the date won't make a difference as to what happens.I was also conscious I needed the day before too prep with the laxative.I think the whole draining thing is just a circle of: Be realistic -> What if -> Think about the What if -> Be realisticIt just goes on in my head 24/7, at home, work...anywhere.I haven't told many people about it as I don't want to sound like a hypocondriac - which I am.Perhaps, with the way my brain works, the GP should have gone through the symptoms I don't have with anything more serious, rather than just say its not something (or they are 95% confident it is something else).I am the kind of person who does need to know these things!Thanks for the reply though.Its not long to go, but just want a positive result now.I feel I am putting my life on hold until I get the results.


----------



## nounou (Nov 6, 2006)

I think as you have no tiredness, bleeding, anaemia or weightloss, loss of appetite etc you should be ok. And the consultant will have checked you have had a complete blood panel done or else he would have requested more. Gall bladder problems can cause D but they usually cause pain I think and I think people say its more of a burning D. And I am pretty sure that if the consultant had suspected it he would have requested testing for it etc. At least you will get the testing over with soon!


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Nounou.Fingers crossed, I just hate the thought that something being wrong, but the only way to confirm it is to have the colonoscopy.At times I think i'm being stupid, and should just cancel the colonoscopy, but I feel i've come this far it would be silly to cancel.Damned if I do, damned if I don't.......in the my head that is!


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

Try and keep positive! I know how hard it is, I'm currently in the process of changing my doctor as my current one made my life incredibly difficult by making out that everything I felt was in my head.Seeing as you don't have any severe symptoms I would think everything SHOULD be okay and you'll probably be fine







With my problems I'm constantly second guessing as I have anemia, intermittent bleeding (not loads though), I lost about half a stone in a month or so (but I haven't lost anymore - not sure if thats still good though) and I'm not feeling too hungry because of my nausea lately. :\Docs are convinced I'm fine though so perhaps I'm just overthinking it! Hope you get the answer you want though and it's less than a couple of weeks now so hang on there!


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Lou.You are probably right, now just 8 days left.Still keep having the thoughts, but folks, you might just need to bear with me writing about.Strangely I had what I could only describe as a flare up this morning.4 or 5 toilet sits in half an hour.Had to leave, so took my mebeverine and got on with it. 11 hours later I got home without a problem and a better BM.I looked back at what I ate, but couldn't pin point anything.However, I am sure I also forgot to take my last mebeverine yesterday, and in addition, I ended up taking my lunch time one at 5.30pm!


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, colonscopy next Friday now. Can almost say it's this week!I will need to stop taking loperamide on Wednesday, however, my GP also said a little while a go it would be worth trying without them (I am only on 2 a day in the morning) and see what happens.Seems the perfect week to try!Depending how it goes, I will probably be looking to try calcium after the colonscopy (assuming it continues to be IBS-D) and see how that goes. Hmpphhh....need to keep focused though.Mind wondering off left, right and centre.Its easter, so want to enjoy it with my wife and daughter.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, colonscopy tomorrow now and prep this afternoon







Have got the day working from home, so should be alright.Very nervous now







Interestingly I stopped taking the immodium on Sunday, and just on mebeverine.My BM's have been quite consistent at 6 although had a proper loose 7 BM yesterday morning. However, I also had a 4 (followed by 6) this morning







Anybody have any advice on the prep?


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well colonscopy was fine in the end.A little emotional, but an absolutely fantastic team that looked after me from signing me in to discharging me.After a full examination, and after 6 months or so of anxiety of having cancer, I was given the all clear for the Big C today.However, but positive in the fact it wasn't anything more serious, I have been told I don't have IBS or IBS-D.It turns out that I have Ulcerative Colitis (IBD)! It would explain me not having any other symptoms but the D.Funny thing is, 3 months or so a go, my inflammatory markers on my blood test came back negative!So I went in with a paranoia, which turned out to be negative. But thanks to this, I have now got a more positive diagnosis.I guess though that this means I am no longer valid to be on this forum







I would however like to thank everyone who inputted and helped with my thoughts and axiety.I will keep popping in and out, but need to join another forum now so that I can talk to those with the same condition.Keep safe folks


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

CJ78 said:


> Well colonscopy was fine in the end.A little emotional, but an absolutely fantastic team that looked after me from signing me in to discharging me.After a full examination, and after 6 months or so of anxiety of having cancer, I was given the all clear for the Big C today.However, but positive in the fact it wasn't anything more serious, I have been told I don't have IBS or IBS-D.It turns out that I have Ulcerative Colitis (IBD)! It would explain me not having any other symptoms but the D.Funny thing is, 3 months or so a go, my inflammatory markers on my blood test came back negative!So I went in with a paranoia, which turned out to be negative. But thanks to this, I have now got a more positive diagnosis.I guess though that this means I am no longer valid to be on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi!I know you probably may not read this as you may have already started posting at another forum but I wanted to say I'm glad to hear you got the all clear from the colonoscopy even if it was IBD that you have. My brother also has UC, and manages well with it by keeping to a diet most of the time, and not stressing out too much. I'm sure you'll manage fine eventually, though I cna imagine it to be hard to get to grips with. I'm surprised your markers for your blood test didn't show this though, as I just recently had blood tests for this reason too as my brother has IBD and I want to rule it out for myself.. however I don't think they would send me for a colonoscopy at my age (27) if the markers come back normal.Good luck to you though


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Lu.Still bobbing in and out.Actually, even without medication (i'm off the mebeverine for 5 days now) I am feeling more in control (consistency is 6/7 and frequency of movements is back up to 5 or 6 a day), but in my mind, I feel so much more at ease.I will be on new medication by this time next week after seeing my GP, and have options in front of me that I now know I am certain of what I need to control.I am very lucky that my symptoms are mild to medium for ulcerative colitis, and after keeping a food diary already for 3 months, I have no food triggers or aggrevators.Perhaps high fat (such as fried) foods can trigger, but being on a reduced calorie diet to get to my target weight, I don't really eat these foods.Caffeine is ok, although I have cut this down anyway.Big meals though can mean a quicker 'response' with a BM.I have a specialist appointment on my biopsies still to ensure it is not Crohns, and my GP Tuesday next week, so I can at least explore ways of improving the situation.Regarding age and colonscopy...as I said, I had negative inflammatory markers...I am only 33, so not too much older.I guess it is about reassurance, either for you or your GP if they feel they need to.


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

CJ78 said:


> Hi Lu.Still bobbing in and out.Actually, even without medication (i'm off the mebeverine for 5 days now) I am feeling more in control (consistency is 6/7 and frequency of movements is back up to 5 or 6 a day), but in my mind, I feel so much more at ease.I will be on new medication by this time next week after seeing my GP, and have options in front of me that I now know I am certain of what I need to control.I am very lucky that my symptoms are mild to medium for ulcerative colitis, and after keeping a food diary already for 3 months, I have no food triggers or aggrevators.Perhaps high fat (such as fried) foods can trigger, but being on a reduced calorie diet to get to my target weight, I don't really eat these foods.Caffeine is ok, although I have cut this down anyway.Big meals though can mean a quicker 'response' with a BM.I have a specialist appointment on my biopsies still to ensure it is not Crohns, and my GP Tuesday next week, so I can at least explore ways of improving the situation.Regarding age and colonscopy...as I said, I had negative inflammatory markers...I am only 33, so not too much older.I guess it is about reassurance, either for you or your GP if they feel they need to.


You're off the Mebeverine? Well done, I don't know if I could cope without it, though I haven't tried (I take it twice a day). I think the feeling of ease may be because you have a diagnosis, or relief.







I'm glad for you. Hope your new medication goes okay for you.I don't think I have any specific triggers either, I've been eating things like normal, I don't have a gluten intolerance, though I feel like I'm going more with fiber, but that could be the IBS. My ESR (for inflammatory markers) came back normal I imagine, as my doctor seemed happy with my blood work results and the only thing abnormal is apparently my thyroid, which he doesn't need to see me for apparently. (don't know much about it though but he hasn't called me or asked me to come in)I hope you get the answers you need, and hopefully the support you need. I don't think the doctor will need to refer me for a colonoscopy, he doesn't seem concerned since my blood results are swinging towards the normal side. (bar the thyroid) I think even my anemia is clearing up.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

LuSmith said:


> You're off the Mebeverine? Well done, I don't know if I could cope without it, though I haven't tried (I take it twice a day). I think the feeling of ease may be because you have a diagnosis, or relief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Started my new meds last night, but yes, off the mebeverine.I think i've noticed a difference...More D and increased frequency (3-4 times in the morning, once before I left work, once before swimming, once this evening....you get the drift).I'm not sure if they were working or they were having a placebo effect.Also worth bearing in mind though I came off loperamide 5 days before coming off mebeverine.Still, I feel I can cope with it for now until I try the new meds and get them to work.I can then work on further progression from this point.Either way, with IBD-UC i've been advised to keep the loperamide anyway as it can have negative effects.Sounds positive with your GP. If they are happy with the diagnosis, it is worth being happy as well. The tests can show a lot.


----------

